# Dita.



## moroccomole (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok so im slightly obsessed with Dita Von Teese. Heres a couple of drawings i did while standing in her yard observing her movements.


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

WOW! Man that is an excellent drawing. It has a real steamy pulp noir feel to it. I can understand why you are obsessed with this woman.


----------

